# 2500 grit



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

how much are the 2500grit wet and dry sheets?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Here you go:

Single sheet
http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10098

25 Sheets
http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10086


----------

